# LMO for Plasterer?



## smiley190 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi all,

Does anyone know of any companies, preferably in Calgary, that offer LMO for a plasterer with a wealth of experience?

My brother is trying to make the move to Canada but he is over 35 so the IEC is out. Does anyone have any suggestions or contacts?

Thanks.


----------



## structured01 (Jul 26, 2012)

Smiley,

I recommend you check out the "Irish in Calgary" Facebook page. There seems to be a tight-knit and growing Irish community there helping each other out with job contacts, places to live, etc. Someone had a list of companies with approved LMOs looking to hire right away. So give that a try.

Good luck
John in Ottawa


----------

